

MINE: Maximal Information-based Nonparametric Exploration - wallflower
http://www.exploredata.net/Technical-information

======
washedup
Does anyone have access to technical details about this process? It would be
nice to avoid paying for the info via:
<http://www.sciencemag.org/content/334/6062/1518.abstract>

